# Crear caja de subgraves para 21"



## jabote69 (May 16, 2009)

Hola buenos días,

Tengo unos subgraves celestion con los conos de 21” de 1000 W RMS 4 ohm y no me convence la acústica, los utilizo principalmente para música electrónica en el foro no encontrado ningún plano para 21”. Opinarme, gracias.
En la foto son los que están situados en la parte de inferior.


Mi otra pregunta es de las cajas  peyvey (Situados encima de los anteriores), tienen unos conos de de 300 W RMS 15” podría cambiarlos a unos conos de 600 W RMS.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

Podrias hacerles una copia a los TS-42 de Cerwin-Vega, no se si ya estan los planos volando por internet.
Si te interesa podrias buscarlos, queda en tus ganas.

http://www.cerwinvega.com/espanol/foldedhorn_ts42.php

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (May 16, 2009)

Tiene buena pinta el diseño, pero soy incapaz de encontrar el despiece, ¿alguien lo tiene?. Conocéis otro diseño que sea del mismo estilo pero no sea tan grande.

Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2009)

Mira, la verdad apenas me estaba enterando de esos diseños nuevos de Cerwin Vega para 21" y navegando por internet no pude encontrar los planos para ese Folded Horn. Me imagino que habria que esperar a que alguien los suba.

De mientras, no se si conozcas el WinISD; Un pograma para calcular cajas para bocinas.
Con los parametros Tielle-Small podrias hacerle una caja reflex a la medida, aprovechando al 100% tus bocinas de 21".

PD: el programa te da a escojer entre Bass Reflex, Sealed, y BandPass.
PD2: En la pagina de PCP Audio hay un tuto de como empezar a utilizar el WinISD.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## oJos_19 (May 16, 2009)

Para los planos de tu boicina de 21"  visita este tema que esta aqui en el foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

o si no podrias abrir tus cajas peavey, medir sus dimensiones y aplicar una regla de 3



y para lo de el cono, realmente no es el cono lo q debes de cambiar, es la bobina debes hacer que el debanado de ésta sea mayor ( con mas vueltas) , deberias acudir con un técnico para que lo haga  o simplemente hacerlo tu mismo con los respectivos calculos



saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2009)

Lo cuestion de cambiar los conos... Uhmmm. Nose

Tendrias que cambiar tambien el imán para poder tener un campo magnetico adecuado para la potencia de la nueva bobina... Como quien dice, el iman se quedaria "chico" Eso creo.

Saludos


----------



## jabote69 (May 17, 2009)

El diseño de los Bass Reflex no es lo que busco, y sobre “o si no podrías abrir tus cajas peyvey, medir sus dimensiones y aplicar una regla de 3” podría ser una opción y las otras 2 opciones son estas que he encontrado por el foro: que adjunto en foto.

¿Que opináis? Cual diseño me vendría bien, o tenéis algún otro diseño mejor.

Y lo de cambiar los conos a los peyvey, mejor seria cambiar el altavoz no? Podria subirlo de 300 w a 600 W sin problemas no¿

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## oJos_19 (May 17, 2009)

Si cuentas con el capital suficiente para cambiar los altavoces claro que es mas recomendado y en cuanto a éste diseño es el que usa peavey y b-52, y hay otro que se parece mucho a este que es el turbosound, los planos originales de éste fueron para 21"

en este foro se muestra el que es de 2x 15"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-audio-profesional-17925/


----------



## jabote69 (May 22, 2009)

¿Entonces cuales me recomendáis para unos subgraves de de 21 pulgadas y 1000 w rms a 4 ohm?

Opinarme, gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 22, 2009)

Mira, es lo unico a tu "medida"

21" Super Scooper

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=21superscooper

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (May 23, 2009)

Gracias, y no podría  coger otro plano de 15 o 18 pulgadas y realizar un calculo, me han comentado una regla de 3 pero no se me ocurre como.

Haber si me decido y ya voy subiendo fotillos de mis pasos! jejejejee

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 23, 2009)

El que adjunte es el mas adecuado a tus necesidades. No es Folded Horn, bueno casi, pero se banca un buen SPL y excelente presencia de graves en distancias cortas.
Si tienes una buena potencia para tus graves de 21", vas a notar la difererencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Mira, es lo unico a tu "medida"
> 
> 21" Super Scooper
> 
> ...


      

¡Lo mandé al mismo lugar desde otro lado!
Jabote, no repitas los pedidos en más de un tema por favor. Eso es doble posteo y tus mensajes terminarán en Moderación.

Saludos


----------



## jabote69 (May 24, 2009)

Cacho lo siento por el descuido. 

Pues estoy indeciso entre una Folder Horn o una Super Scooper. Físicamente me gusta más el Folder Horn. 

¿Porque dices que es mas adecuado para mis necesidades?

Gracias,
Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 24, 2009)

Con una buena potencia, un woofer de 21" y una caja solida bien hecha tienes para hacer ruido donde tu quieras. Solo es cuestion de que te animes.

Las opciones estan: regla de tres o super scooper.

Saludos.

PD: Regla de tres


----------



## jabote69 (May 25, 2009)

Si decidido un super scooper la única duda es… ¿Cómo ago la tabla en forma curvada que tiene dentro en la parte inferior? ¿Que tipo de madera utilizo y que grosor?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2009)

La madera es Triplay de 3mm, Es una madera por capas, solo que es muy delgada (3mm) lo que permite adoptar la forma de "lengua" para la boca de la Scooper.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (May 26, 2009)

Y construir la caja con madera de haya, ¿habría algún problema?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2009)

mmm, Te recomiendo CimbraPlay de 7/8" para que tu caja sea Pesada y muy solida, mejor que sea así, por que cuando le metas potencia en serio...

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 1, 2009)

He ido al madera y para hacer una caja en DM en 19 mm me sale por 56€ pero es un fastidio que sea tan pesado y en contrachapado de 18 mm me sale 152€ no habrá una madera mas barata que su peso sea parecido al contrachapado?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2009)

Te recomende ese calibre de madera por las condiciones de presión sonora que vas a obtener. Si tu Woofer es de 1000W RMS (Confirmar dato) y lo vas a estar alimentanto con una potencia de 800W, no creo que haya mucho problema con la madera multilaminar de 3/4"...

Pero el dia que decidas meter mas potencia en serio... Digamos unos 1600W RMS alas cajas... estas van a resentir las patadas. A la larga van a empezar a sonar "a lata vacia" indicando que hace falta reforzarla porque se "aflojo". Dejame investigar que maderas pueden servirte. No se si por allá esta la madera de pino, tambien es buena, tambien se acepta el cedro... Al final, la caja no va a bajar de 70Kg.


Ahora, puedes ahorrarte un poco de peso y dinero haciendola de 3/4". Pero el peso del cajon no va a dejar de ser un fastidio, calculo unos 80Kg por caja bien hecha con los soportes necesarios (incluyendo el woofer). Soy muy generoso en el peso...

Es el mas destacado punto en contra de las Scooper´s. Siempre van a ser voluminosas y pesadas, el sonido que emiten, la verdad es impresionante. Por si lo quieres intentar, tambien esta la opcion de WinIsd, Bass Reflex, Band Pass and Sealed.

Suerte con tu proyecto. Para mas dudas, estamos aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 2, 2009)

Buenas compañero, te comento yo veo mejor este diseño mas pequeño y  con menos ángulos (mas fácil de realizar) ¿Que te parece? He confirmado los datos del altavoz y si es de 1000 W rms a 4 ohm pero es de 18” me equivoque anteriormente. Y perdona mi ignorancia 3/4” ¿te refieres a 18 mm?

“Pero el día que decidas meter mas potencia en serio... Digamos unos 1600W RMS alas cajas...” 
Y eso yo a mi equipo si el bafle es de 1000 w rms le meto de potencia 1000 w rms… ¿podría meterle 1600 w o mas?

He pensado que si la caja va tener que ser pesada por su bien ya la ago de mdf que aparte es barato porque el contrachapado se destrozaría poco a poco no?

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2009)

Entonces en el diseño que envias, quedaría perfecto los 18mm (como normalmente se hace). Tu caso era una excepcion con el woofer de 21", pero resulto de 18". Puedes hacer el Scooper, la Earthquake o CUALQUIER diagrama de Folded Horn que mas te agrade.

Recuerda reforzar MUY bien las cajas. con pijas (tornillos) para tablaroca. Mucho pegamento blanco de rapido secado y sellar el cajon interno con silicon.

http://www.speakerplans.com

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cuando me dijiste esto me quede un poco confuso:

“Pero el día que decidas meter mas potencia en serio... Digamos unos 1600W RMS alas cajas...” 

Y eso yo a mi equipo si el bafle es de 1000 w rms le meto de potencia 1000 w rms… ¿podría meterle 1600 w o mas?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

El woofer es de 1000W rms no?

El folded horn te permite ponerle mas potencia sin comprometer distorcion ni estres mecanico por las grandes presiones que el cono ejerce desde la camara, es decir, no se "mueve" tanto. Esto permite ponerle mas potencia; a mas potencia, mas SPL.

Si el woofer realmente se banca 1000W, cuando le quieras poner una etapa de 1600W (8 ohm, para una caja sola) se los tiene que aguantar a la de a h°°°o.

Si tienes una potencia de 2000W @ 4Ohm, puedes ponerle las 2 futuras Scooper´s sin problemas.
Si consigues una etapa de 3000W @ 4Ohm, puedes ponerles las 2 futuras Scoopers sin problemas. (1500W repartidos para cada una).

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 8, 2009)

Entonces yo cojo mis furutas folded horn de 1000 W RMS 4 Ohm y las puedo alimentar de 2 maneras:

1 etapa de 1600 w rms por canal a 4 ohm o meter 1 etapa de 3200 w rms 2 ohm en mono con las cajas linkeadas.
Asi de las 2 maneras alimentaria con 1600 W rms las cajas no?

Y podría atacar las cajas con 2000 W rms cada una o ya me estaría pasando de potencia?

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 8, 2009)

mmm.

2000W Ya es mucho para una sola caja... O revientas tu cajon o el cono de tu bocina. 
Dejalo en 1600W para cada una. Trabajaria Perfecto con la etapa de 3000W a 4Ohm (Un Power modo bridge para un par de cajas... Hace falta el otro par para estereo...).

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ya he empezado la construcción adjunto unas fotillos: (Primer día)

Una pregunta (imagen “4ª.jpg”) en la parte superior interna si pongo una doble tabla ¿Me podría influir negativamente? A y como puedes apreciar he combinado DM y contrachapado.
¿Si las medidas varían en milímetros tanto ángulos como dimensiones puedo tener graves problemas?
El cableado del altavoz  debe de cruzar por la garganta asta llegar a la parte trasera del altavoz  ¿Puede ser un problema? (Vibración del cable)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 14, 2009)

Se ve que le estas poniendo empeño al trabajo.

Bien, veamos.

1.- Si buscas que el panel superior sea reforzado, la opción es poner una "vara" de 1" a todo lor largo del panel. Si ya colocastes el otro panel de tabla no importa, no creo que afecte mucho al sonido final pero tu caja será mas reforzada.

2.- No es que si se falla en algunos mm se caiga el trabajo a la basura... Pero procura que las medidas en el par de cajas sean lo mas identicas posibles al Original.

3.- Mas o menos tiene que ser así
Al hueco, trata de sellarlo con silicon para que No salga aire, tanto en el panel de conexion como en la caja sallada interna.

Tambien mencionas que tu woofer es a 4 Ohm... Es bobina sencilla (Confirmar datos). Si no es a 8Ohm, los calculos que te dí con respeto a la potencia están errados.

Sería para una sola caja, un solo canal del amplificador:
Power de 1600W rms a 4Ohm x Ch

No conozco amplificador comercial capaz de trabajar en modo Bridge a 2Ohm (Las 2 cajas cargadas en paralelo).

En pocas palabras, necesitas una power con caracteristicas similares a este.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 16, 2009)

Buenas compañero, (Segundo día)

Adjunto alguna imagen y algunas cuestiones:

- El altavoz es CELESTION B18-1000 he medido la impedancia  y es de 4 ohm ¿Como puedo saber su potencia real?

- Quiero instalarle unas asas, he pensado ponerlas en los laterales justamente a la altura de  donde se sitúa el altavoz ¿No puedo afectar el asa al ser metálico y estar cerca?

- El recinto donde se encierra el altavoz le he preparado una tapa donde se podrá extraer en caso de avería, etc. Situada en la parte frontal superior ¿Esa tapa debe estar bien cerrada o no influye al sonido?

- ¿Dentro de la caja debería utilizar aislante acústico o algo?

Si tienes alguna idea más, coméntamelo.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2009)

Bien.

- El altavoz es CELESTION B18-1000 he medido la impedancia y es de 4 ohm ¿Como puedo saber su potencia real? 

###Busque un poco de información acerca de tu altavoz y como soy muy flojo... No encontre datos muy profundos. Pero Realmente si es un woofer de 18" con una impedancia nominal de 4Ohm. Soporta 1000W Continuos según lo poco que leí.###

- Quiero instalarle unas asas, he pensado ponerlas en los laterales justamente a la altura de donde se sitúa el altavoz ¿No puedo afectar el asa al ser metálico y estar cerca?

###De hecho, las cajas que yo tengo son parecidas, nada mas que tienen mas profundidad. Ahora, en lugar de ponerle las Asas alos costados, intenta ponerle 4 Ruedas locas en el panel posterior donde esta la caja de conexion para que no las estes cargando. Mis cajas tiene ruedas en la parte; viendo la imagen que te envie arriba) hasta abajo al fondo, donde esta la madera de refuerzo. Ahí mis cajas no terminan en el angulo de 90° y solo se ve esa madera. Ahi Estan las llantas de mis cajas. Espero haberme explicado bien con lo de las ruedas.###

- El recinto donde se encierra el altavoz le he preparado una tapa donde se podrá extraer en caso de avería, etc. Situada en la parte frontal superior ¿Esa tapa debe estar bien cerrada o no influye al sonido?

###Esa tapa esta diseñada para ser extraida, si no, por donde metes la bocina. Eso sí, Procura ser generoso con las pijas en todo el contorno del cuadro. Además, Para mas solidez, atraviesa la parte trasera de ese panel con un par de varas de 1"x1" en el centro. Así por mas golpes que de la bocina la tapa no se movera nada.###

- ¿Dentro de la caja debería utilizar aislante acústico o algo? 

###Pues a las cajas que tengo, adentro del cajón interno no le pude nada. Puedes probar despues poniendole el material de tu agrado, con suerte y el sonido se asienta mas o no pasa absolutamente nada.

Una observación:
Noté que el cajón interno lo elaborastes con el MDF... Si fuese yo, lo hubiese echo con madera del mismo grosor que de la tapa que muestras en la primera imagen.

Por lo demás, se ve que estas poniendole empeño al trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 17, 2009)

Buenas compañero,

Te comento las dudas:

Las ruedas si ya las tengo preparadas indicado en la fotografía. Y los asas e estado mirando y me entrar pero ¿afecta negativamente donde los sitúo en la fotografía?

Y la tapa (Flecha roja de fotografía) se que tiene que ser extraíble pero mi pregunta es ¿es necesario que esa tapa quede totalmente estanca cuando este puesta? (Sin que pueda salir aire del recinto)

He empezado a darle una mano de barniz por dentro. Y por fuera quiero darle una mano de tapa poros y luego un esmalte es lo mas económico no?

¿Le puedo dar dureza a la madera?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 17, 2009)

Veamos.

Jabote69 Dijo:
Las ruedas si ya las tengo preparadas indicado en la fotografía. Y los asas e estado mirando y me entrar pero ¿afecta negativamente donde los sitúo en la fotografía?

###La verdad no creo que afecte el sonido final si son completamente metalicas y la unión entre la madera quede bien sellada para que no se salga ni un db de presión sonora. Digo "no creo" porque jamás he probado. Igual no creo que afecte.###


Jabote69 Dijo:
Y la tapa (Flecha roja de fotografía) se que tiene que ser extraíble pero mi pregunta es ¿es necesario que esa tapa quede totalmente estanca cuando este puesta? (Sin que pueda salir aire del recinto) 

###Tiene que quedar *Completamente Sellada*. Prueba aplicando silicón a todo el borde y espera a que seque. Te quedará un lindo empaque que sellará el cajón interno.###


Jabote69 Dijo:
He empezado a darle una mano de barniz por dentro. Y por fuera quiero darle una mano de tapa poros y luego un esmalte es lo mas económico no?

###Puedes darle el acabado que tu quieras. Lo del esmalte es muy economico, pero procura que no sea del mas barato. Recomendaría un refuerzo con resina y fibra de vidrio o tambien por que no forrarla con tela.###


Jabote69 Dijo:
¿Le puedo dar dureza a la madera?

###Con la resina de Poliester y fibra de vidrio se logra "amarrar" un poco mas la caja.
Mas o menos así quedan: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/199671/ ###

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Buenas,

Lo de los asas estoy indeciso de echar para abajo todo mi trabajo... la verdad que no se que hacer.

La fibra de vidrio y la resina me sale bastante caro ¿no podría hacer una mezcla con cola de carpintero o algo que pueda ser mas económico?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, Lo de las asas puedes omitirlo. Al tener las llantas no le veo mucho problema andarlas de un lado a otro, para cargarla, es entre 2, "de a muertito" así hacemos con las que tengo yo.

Pasate al tema de fotos de bafles hechos en casa, hay una buena manera de darles un acabado profesional y economico.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/208971/

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 21, 2009)

Buenas compañero,

Esto ya esta casi acabando he colocado donde ira la tapa unos listones laterales para que luego al poner la tapa poderla sellarla con silicona.
Al final me decidido por fibra de vidrio para el exterior.


Una pregunta los altavoces peyvey (la primera foto del foro los segundos altavoces empezando por abajo) ¿si le pongo un parlante de 600W RMS hasta cuanta señal puedo alimentarlo?
Debajo tienen una tapa para acceder al parlante esa tapa ¿Tiene que estar hermética (Silicona)?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2009)

Si te refiereres a los cajones que tienen como una cruz en medio... Como trabajan? Son medios, Medios Bajos? Que bocinas tienen, Son 4? una por cada división?

Ahora, a un woofer de 15" de 600W puedes meterle hasta unos 800Wrms para puros bajos. No se si quieras meterle mas bajos o medios. Que modelo de Peavey son?

Los listones que pusistes tienen que ir a palos, si no como sella el cajón. No has visto como son mis cajas? Son casi las mismas solo que las mias son de mas profundidad. Miralas y te harás la idea.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Si son los de la cruz, y los utilizo como subgraves  utilizan una bocina de 300 w a 4 ohm 15” y estoy pensando en ponerlos mas potentes ¿Que marca me recomiendas que salga bien de precio y calidad? Para unas bocinas de 600 W

El modelo no te se decir porque no los tengo ahora cerca, son cada una de una bocina solo por dentro el diseño es de los que golpea en la pared y sale por los laterales.

Y mi duda también sobre estas cajas es si debería sellar la tapa de donde se aloja el parlante o no es necesario.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 22, 2009)

jabote69 dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta los altavoces peyvey (la primera foto del foro los segundos altavoces empezando por abajo) ¿si le pongo un parlante de 600W RMS hasta cuanta señal puedo alimentarlo?



Acá te dejo un hilo con cuatro páginas sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 4, 2009)

Por fin mi proyecto finalizo… La diferencia es muy notable, aquí os coloco unas imágenes finales:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 4, 2009)

Se ve muy bien tu trabajo compañero, una caja compacta y sólida. Lo que no mencionas fue la impresión sonora que te dieron... Te agrado?.

Esperamos mas comentarios de tus nuevas cajas.
Puedes postear mas fotos en el tema "Fotos De Bafles Hechos En Casa".

Enhorabuena por tu proyecto finalizado.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 5, 2009)

La impresión sonora es impresionante es un gran cambio de bass réflex a folder horm no me esperaba  tanto cambio. Y gracias a ti compañero.

Mis siguientes proyectos es cambiar los parlantes a los altavoces que por delante como una cruz: de 300 w rms a 600 w rms ¿Me recomiendas alguna marca calidad precio?

Y mi otro proyecto es crear unas cajas para los 4 musicson POL-15 he pensado en rebote enano. Es un parlante coaxial ¿afectaría a los agudos el rebote enano?

Un saludo.


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 5, 2009)

jabote que material usaste para cellar la caja


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 6, 2009)

la tapa la cerre con silicona normal.


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 9, 2009)

tacatomon, contestame cuando puedas.

Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 9, 2009)

jabote69 dijo:
			
		

> Mis siguientes proyectos es cambiar los parlantes a los altavoces que por delante como una cruz: de 300 w rms a 600 w rms ¿Me recomiendas alguna marca calidad precio?
> 
> Y mi otro proyecto es crear unas cajas para los 4 musicson POL-15 he pensado en rebote enano. Es un parlante coaxial ¿afectaría a los agudos el rebote enano?
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues para remplazar los altavoces con la cruz, peavey no?, depende que bocinas vendan por tus alrededores. Eminence va  de la mano Calidad/Precio pero no creo que notes la diferencia. A lo mejor te dan mas voz. Que quieres lograr con el cambio? Mas graves... Medios?
Beyma
Peavey Series BMX o Scorpion
RFC
Precision Devices...

Pues no he visto un parlante de 15" Coaxial... Si explicas mejor lo que deseas hacer y por partes vemos pros y contras.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 12, 2009)

Para los altavoces peyvey (los de cruz) Busco mas subgraves aumentando los watios rms de los bafles. ¿Seria así?

El parlante coaxial es este http://musicson.com/NWeb/html/Publico/EspeTecProductos.asp?IdProd=60&PagAbsoluta=1 y me gustaría cambiarle las cajas para ganar graves, he pensado en el rebote enano ¿Que cambios podría apreciar?

He tenido un problema con los folder horm que construí anteriormente se a quemado uno… me quedado sorprendido que solo  hubiera sido uno… creo que fue por tenerlo en clip bastante tiempo ¿Tu crees que puede ser eso? He pensado en reconarlo yo, pero la ultima vez que intente reconar uno fue fallido.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2009)

Acaso no notabas el CLIPEO? Eso es Asesino para los parlantes. Aunque eso deja al descubierto que la potencia que manejaban los Celestion no era realidad. Cuanta potencia le calculas que tenía al momento del clip?

Las cajas que me mostrastes están bien como estan. Si quieres ganar mas graves, Usa mas cajas de graves con parlentes de 18" O en su defecto, con los graves que tienes unsa mas potencia, pero cuidado con el clip, eso hay que tenerlo bien controlado.

Saludos.


----------



## jabote69 (Jul 14, 2009)

La etapa era de 1200 W rms por canal a 4 Ohm y estaría yo creo al máximo, me distraje un momento y me tocaron los equipos por desgracia. Porque dices “deja al descubierto que la potencia que manejaban los Celestion no era realidad”

Para la reparación tiene que ser un cono celestion y mismo modelo o ¿Puede ser un cono con las mismas características?

Es que las cajas de los musicson están para jubilarlas… si las cambiara por rebote enano ¿Que cambios podría notar positivos y negativos?

Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 16, 2009)

mmm, Quemar un parlante de 1000W con una potencia de 1200W es posible siempre y cuando haya Clip.
La potencia de tu celestion era real.

Ahora, para el remplazo de cono... No has visto como se le cambia la carcaza a los Peavey?.
Si tu celestion tiene esa caracteristica, aprovechala, que cambiarle el cono por uno "similar" no es recomendable. Pero si no queda mas que cambiar un cono, Pues ya que.

Las cajas de los MusicSon están para jubilarlas?
Armales el mismo cajón de nuevo. Son rango completo, no esperes sacarles graves. Un rebote enano requiere de buenos Woofers, Mejor hazle una nueva caja y es lo que presenta el desperfecto.

Recuerda, si quieres mas graves, Armate mas B36. Simple.

Saludos.


----------

